# Toblerone Cheesecake!



## Bec688 (Oct 28, 2008)

My neighbour gave me this recipe, I made it last night and omg...YUM!!!

*Toblerone Cheesecake*
*Preparation Time*: 15 mins

*Serves: *10

*Ingredients:*

1 cup plain chocolate biscuit crumbs

1/3 cup (80g) butter, melted

1/4 cup ground almonds (almond meal)

500 g Philadelphia cream cheese, softened

1/2 cup castor sugar

200g Toblerone chocolate, melted

1/2 cup thickened cream

200g Toblerone chocolate, for shavings

*Method:*

1. Combine biscuit crumbs, butter and almonds into the base of a lightly greased 22 cm springform pan. Chill in fridge.

2. Beat cream cheese for 2 minutes or until smooth. Add sugar, melted tolberone chococlate and cream, continue beating until well combined.

3. Pour onto prepared crumb base and refrigerate for 2-3 hours until set.

Serve tooped with toblerone shavings.

Enjoy!


----------



## Darla (Oct 28, 2008)

sounds absolutely decadent


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 28, 2008)

It sure is! I made it for my sisters birthays today, the twinnies have turned 15!


----------



## Panda816 (Nov 13, 2008)

wow that sounds like a yummy cake! and a NO-bake one as well!

I make the standard NY Cheesecake but I have to bake it, then cool it. It takes forever!


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 13, 2008)

mmm, nothing better than a no bake cheesecake, I love toblerone!


----------



## Imani (Nov 20, 2008)

That sounds absolutely splendid!






My mom actually makes something like this, only it's a peaches and cream cheesecake. I'll gladly post it if I can find the recipe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!

I think I might try my hand at making this for my sis's Thanksgiving Dinner! Thank you!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Nov 20, 2008)

OMG thank you. Toblerone is my fave chocolate, and i LOVE cheesecake. Definately gonna try this one!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for posting! I'll have to give it a try!


----------



## Ozee (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh i love you but my assius-maximus (big butt) hates you lol...

I tried so hard not to click on this post but couldn't help it... Now will have to make this...


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 20, 2008)

It's verrrrrrrry rich, so small slices ladies



hehe Wash it down with some milk!


----------



## Karren (Nov 20, 2008)

I think I could kill someone for a piece right now!! God I love cheesecake and Toblerone bars!! Yeah!! My wife is making a cheesecake for Thanksgiving so I'm printing this out!! Thanks Rebecca!!


----------



## TwinkletOes26 (Nov 21, 2008)

whats castor sugar?


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 21, 2008)

I second that question, what IS castor sugar? That recipe looks easy to make and I am going to try! Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 22, 2008)

Castor sugar is really FINE sugar, I do believe you guys call it superfine sugar?


----------

